# ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COMING!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

DUE TO THE APPROACHING HURRICANE, ALL ANIMALS WILL BE KILLED ON FRIDAY AUGUST 28, 2008, PLEASE HURRY!!!

The St. Martin Parish Animal Control Shelter in Louisiana will be euthanizing every single animal in the building on Friday. They sent out a bulletin and are begging for help with these animals so they don't all have to die. This has been ordered in preparation for Gustav which will potentially be hitting them on Monday, which is a holiday...

Here is the list of available animals and shelter contact info:

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/LA168.html

Please pass this on to your friends - People can't act if they don't know!



Medium Young Female Dog Pet ID: 843624 
Hi, my name is LouAnn and both Angela and I were owner surrendered here at the pound. Both of us are purebreed German Shepards on Heartgard and less than a year old. I have a sore foot but it is being treated. We are both young and healthy and need a new home, can't you please help us today!!! We need your help so much!!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11748885










Medium Young Dog Pet ID: 845241 
Hi, my name is Angela and both LouAnn and I were owner surrendered here at the pound. Both of us are purebreed German Shepards on Heartgard and less than a year old. We are both young and healthy and need a new home, can't you please help us today!!! We need your help so much!!! We are both on Heartguard!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11752008









St. Martin Parish Animal Control 
St. Martinville, LA 
(337) 394-1220


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

one day to save them!

Sad thing...there are probably many shelters doing this down there right now....

thankful at least this one is trying............


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

How sad!! BUMP!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Keeping these sweethearts at the top.......


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

OMG, this just turns my stomach remembering all of those dogs during Katrina..


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

LA SPCA will be evacuating their animals. 
http://www.wdsu.com/news/17304894/detail.html


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

Bumping up.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

Please contact - 

Toby Burroughs, President 
New Orleans GSD Rescue
[email protected]


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

More rescues to try:


South Central US

Mid-South Shepherd Rescue (AR, MS, TN) 
Second Hand German Shepherd Rescue (AR) 
New Orleans German Shepherd Rescue (LA) 
North Louisiana German Shepherd Rescue (LA) 
GSD Rescue of Oklahoma (OK) 
German Shepherd Rescue of Tulsa OK (OK) 
Give A Dog A Home (TN) 
Austin German Shepherd Rescue (TX) 
Camp Wolfgang (North TX) 
Good Shepherd Rescue of North Texas (TX) 
Greater Houston GSD Rescue (TX) <<----NEW_ 
North Texas German Shepherd Rescue (TX) 
Texas GSD Rescue Group (TX)


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

They will take fosters too! 

If you can't adopt me, please FOSTER ME, it could save my life!
They love me over there, at the pound, but... pets are euthanized every Tuesday and I may be next... If you think you and I could live together, PLEASE HURRY, I have only so much time left... Look at me and tell me I don't deserve to live! Please adopt me or foster me BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE! Call (337) 394-1220 AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. DO NOT E-MAIL, the volunteers who posted me on this site have no additional information, you would just be wasting precious time. Just call (337) 394-1220 NOW! It may be difficult to reach someone on the phone because the staff has so much to do, but leave a message and please keep trying.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

Has this been sent to the Katrina Lifeline Project?

[email protected]


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

PLEASE SEND TO ALL WHO RECEIVED YOUR MESSAGE. PLANS HAVE CHANGED.

DUE TO YOUR IMMEDIATE RESPONSE, ST MARTINVILLE ANIMAL CONTROL WILL NOT BE EUTHANIZING THE PETS THERE ON FRIDAY. IN CASE OF A DIRECT HIT, PLANS ARE BEING MADE TO EVACUATE THE SHELTER

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR AMAZING CONCERN 


Excellent news!
However, sinc this is still a high kill shelter...this posting should remain...in hopes someone can rescue the two GSD's.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

That is just great news. 
I went to their petfinder site and they have
a load of animals. Prayers for this shelter!!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

Thanks for the information but I had already received it, however I am driving to BR on Saturday to pick up 5 from a cruelty case and will not have room to bring them home. If you know of someone who would want to do something to help please let me know.


Becky Kaase
N. La German Shepherd Rescue, Founder
http://nlgsdrescue.petfinder.com
Humane Society of Louisiana-Lincoln Chapter
http://www.lincoln-unionhs.petfinder.com
http://www.myspace.com/beckykaase


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

Yes please this animals are urgent and this is a high kill shelter.


They need homes or rescues.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

Can any one help?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

LouAnn has he saddest eyes!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

HAPPY NEWS! Talked to Monique at the shelter; LouAnn has already left the shelter with a foster and will be picked uyp by a SC rescue. Angela (Belgian Mal) is leaving the shelter with a volunteer and taken to safety. When the hurricane is over and the shelter reopens, Angela will return, so she will still need rescue. I am contacting my NC Mal contacts. The volunteer taking Angela is Fran Borges (337-288-6604) and she can be contacted if anyone is interested in taking Angela when they return.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

Let's leave this thread here since she is only safe until the storm threat over. Then she will be back at the shelter in risk.

Val


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*



> Quote: LouAnn has already left the shelter with a foster and will be picked uyp by a SC rescue


It has been a couple of weeks since rescue was going to pick her up from the foster...any news??


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

Are you interested in her for yourself? If so, call the shelter and get the name of the rescue and check with them.

Angela, the Belgian Mal, has been ADOPTED


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

Did the rescue pick her up? She might still be with the foster or back at the shelter.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

Not on the shelter site nor any reason to think she would be. When I talked with the shelter staff, she had already left the shelter with the foster who was meeting up with the SC rescue. Call the shelter, get the name of the rescue and call them.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

The shelter will not give out that information that is why I was asking.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ST MARTINVILLE,LA-ALL DIE FRIDAY-HURRICANE COM*

Does anyone know where this girl is?


----------

